# Pool Fence Laws in Ohio



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking at getting an above ground pool, something 8'-10' in diameter - about 2-3' tall. Been searching everywhere online and pretty much have determined a fence is needed. Type and height depends on location. I'm in portage county (Franklin township). Looked at the portage site, and portage county zoning site and couldn't find anything. Any ideas?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

What are you asking?? How to build a fence? I would say just build a fence, put a no trespassing sign on it


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't know the regulations in your area. But I'm sure there is regulations you'll need to follow and if you don't your leaving yourself open to potential problems with the law. Especially if there's kids or nosey neighbors around. And ya might also want to check with homeowners insurance agent before you get started.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

9Left said:


> What are you asking?? How to build a fence? I would say just build a fence, put a no trespassing sign on it


 What kind of fence should I build? Wood, chain link? How tall does it need to be? Oh, and since you don't read very well. Let me spell it out for you. *Type and height depends on location*

But really appreciate the effort you put into your worthless response. 

Thank you,
RedJada


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Look, it's called the fencing of swimming pools act of 1987...height of 1.2 meters....it took me 4 seconds to look that up ...dont get a pool..get a helmet...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I see your location is listed as Kent. Here is the number to the Building Services of Kent. 330-678-8107. They will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Call your homeowners insurance agent.

They will know and they will also want to raise your premium to cover the new threat. You will not (if like most policies ) be covered on your pool by your standard policy.

Fence must be a specific height and have a self closing latch a minimum number of inches above the ground. Some townships require a gate alarm

Regulations could be township or city depending on where you live.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Call your homeowners insurance agent.
> 
> They will know and they will also want to raise your premium to cover the new threat. You will not (if like most policies ) be covered on your pool by your standard policy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lundy, Ill make a couple calls tomorrow. Please lock this one up before things get out of hand. Thanks again.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine was 4ft minimum.And was also told homeowners insurance would be dropped if not done.I'm sure things are different in different areas so be sure to call and get the right info.Don't take anyone's word for it.Get it straight from zoning AND insurance as they could differ also.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Call your homeowners insurance agent.
> 
> They will know and they will also want to raise your premium to cover the new threat. You will not (if like most policies ) be covered on your pool by your standard policy.
> 
> ...


When I had a pool, Insurance didnt care about a fence, but, I had to have a locking ladder. I happened to have a deck attached to the pool and they said I had to have a locking latch on the gate as well. I really didnt mind. I sure dont recall my premiums going up though. 

No disrespect or offense, but, one of the best days was when I took a power saw to the dang pool and took it to the scrap yard. LOL!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a small 36" high, 10' maybe 12' pool. I haven't put it back up yet this year, I took it down, folded it up and shrink wrapped it with my left covers from the boat last fall. Anyways, my steps are removable. So I just take them out and store them away from the pool. No fence needed where I live since I can secure the steps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

No lawyer here but I think pond and pools fall under a classification termed as " attractive nuisance ".

In that when built it is going to invite unwanted guests. A " no trespassing " sign does not cover squat. As mentioned locale will determine your " minimum requirements ". I don't think I would want to be hauled into court if I was relying strictly on just the minimum. Not in today's lawsuit happy world.

If you have or know of a friend that is a lawyer. It would be well worth your time to discuss this with him. A small investment in legal advice now could save you from financial ruin in the future.

A friend of mine had a backyard pool he and his family enjoyed . While he was at work some neighborhood teenagers decided to hold a beer and swim party. His family was away visiting relatives. After getting really wiped on on the beer or whatever. One of the teens struck his head on the diving board and darned near drowned.

Quick thinking neighbor hears shouting and screaming runs over and dials 911. EMT's were able to revive the victim. Save for a huge bump on head was no worse for wear. Friend returns home in the middle of all this. At first police want to arrest him thinking he had served alcohol to minors. Neighbor convinces police the owner was not home to serve anybody anything.

Long story short he did have a lawyer friend. After a discussion with lawyer pool was filled in and remains so to this day. This is when I first heard that attractive nuisance term. Not trying to talk you out of anything just make SURE your BUTT is covered.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I do love reading RedJada's posts.
Priceless....


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Don't go too high with your fence.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Can't speak to local regs for you as a call to the city/township/whatever will answer that. But,, for my own piece of mind (and with an already fenced I yard), I installed a 4-foot fence around the pool and used a self closing hinge with latch....works well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This is my 11' pool for my kid. Its listed as a 30". But because the water depth is less than 24", I am not required to have a fence, just remove the ladder when not supervised.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Our regs called for a 6 footer (city) with locking gates (18 inch min to reach the lock from outside the fence) and we even had to put in an audible alarm (per local code) from the house outside to the fenced area that sounded every time the back door was opened. Type of fence did not matter whether it was wood or chain link but we decided to put in a wood cedar board fence with shadowbox pattern just for privacy and aesthetics.

If you are in an area with a homeowners assoc. that has a say on fencing, check closely because there were a few houses that we looked at where the HOA rules said 4 foot max where the city codes said 6 foot min for pools.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's easier to get a hot tub with a lid .

Heck, I ain't swimming laps anyhow. . .


----------

